# Need ideas for Assassin costume



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check this site out, it may help you find what you are looking for. You would have to do some altering but it would be a start. Real Ninja costumes, ninja costumes for adults and kids 
I also googled assassin costumes and found the costume from assassins creed but it had a price of like $360.00 on it.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I took a look on Craigslist for "karate" and came up with at least 5 hits for martial arts clothing...I believe you could easily modify (dye?) something into what you want....add a hood and one of those biker skull face bandanas (or partial mask) ....the leggings are up to you.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

My first thought was a Gi, also. I used on for a Jedi Costume several years ago (added a tunic and boots)

Get a white Gi. Wash it in your washing machine along with a few tea bags. That gives it the old-world dusty look. Cut and hem the bottom edge to match the picture, and possibly add the quilted looking material. You could stencil the dragon-art onto it. 

The padding on the back could be a cheap catcher's chest piece re-covered or re-colored.

The arm peices will take some thinking on.

Like churchofsubgenius said, a biker bandana could pass as the face, or a cut-down skull mask.

Comfortable shoes, ace bandages and leather(ish) straps for the leggings.

Just a few ideas.


----------



## FLATL1NE (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys. Thanks for the great ideas and replies. I've narrowed it down to pretty much just the top that really needs to be decided upon. What I'm debating is whether a modified Gi would get me the closest to the picture, or if I'd be better off searching for some kind of robe--and I only say "robe" because I really have no idea what I would search for to find a similar garment =\.

I'd love to hear if you guys have any more ideas on that.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

the best thing to do is to modify the Gi


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For the face mask, there are several options of skull gators and balaclavas available.

A quick search turned up this balaclava which has similar teeth.
Amazon.com: Schampa Traditional Lightweight Skull Balaclava - One size fits most/Black: Automotive

Here is one of the better looking gators/half masks
Half Face Mask/Skull Small - Eagle Leather Motorcycle Gear and Accessories, Gear for the Ride.


----------

